# Enlever pied iMac alu



## Caspian10 (11 Août 2008)

Bonjours, j'ai fait pas mal de recherche mais tout les liens donnant des infos sur le sujet sont mort :rateau:

Et donc j'aimerai savoir si il est possible ou non de déboiter le pied de son iMac alu 20" sans faire péter la garantie ou l'ordi lui même. Merci d'avence.


----------



## havez (11 Août 2008)

Oui,vu qu'il existe des support VESA pour accrocher l'iMac au mur.


----------



## Liyad (11 Août 2008)

Non, pas sur iMac 20".
Si je ne me trompe pas, tu ne peux enlevé que le pied d'un iMac 24".

Pour être sûr, regarde la documentation donné avec ton imac, dans le petit livre carré.


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Août 2008)

Avec un 20 pouces, c'est impossible.
Et ensuite, effectivement tu ferais sauter la garantie.
Il n'est pas commode ce pied ?
Si non, il n'y a pas de support Vesa conçu pour ce modèle.
Tu veux réaliser quoi au juste ?


----------



## t-mc (12 Août 2008)

hyper intéréssant comme sujet je trouve car tu vien de me donner un méga idée, me lancé dans la réalisation de pied personnalisable pour imac car la où je bosse par altérnance (entreprise de conception en chaudronnerie) on a tout se qu'il faut pour sa (découpe lazer, plieuse, sableuse, cabine de peinture) puis j'ai déja fait vraiment plus compliqué, je vais me lancé sur des test a la rentré


----------



## beaunois (21 Août 2008)

t-mc a dit:


> hyper intéréssant comme sujet je trouve car tu vien de me donner un méga idée, me lancé dans la réalisation de pied personnalisable pour imac car la où je bosse par altérnance (entreprise de conception en chaudronnerie) on a tout se qu'il faut pour sa (découpe lazer, plieuse, sableuse, cabine de peinture) puis j'ai déja fait vraiment plus compliqué, je vais me lancé sur des test a la rentré



Il est vrai que la chaudronnerie ne manque pas d'allant.
Par contre pour ce qui est de l'orthographe et de la syntaxe il vaudrait mieux demander à un Académicien de créer le mode d'emploi.


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

beaunois a dit:


> Il est vrai que la chaudronnerie ne manque pas d'allant.
> Par contre pour ce qui est de l'orthographe et de la syntaxe il vaudrait mieux demander à un Académicien de créer le mode d'emploi.


 

Mais non... c'est juste que pour l'orthographe aussi, il s'est lancé dans la personnalisation, le "tuning"! :rateau:

Avoir tous la même orthographe, y'a rien de plus triste!

Think different qu'il disait!  

En tous cas je trouve l'idée intéressante.... même si je n'ai à ce stade aucune idée de ce que je pourrais avoir envie de mettre à la place du pied actuel de mon iMac alu.


----------



## Elren (21 Août 2008)

Je confirme qu'on peut seulement démonter (ou mettre au mur) le pied du modèle 24 pouces.

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs/



> Récepteur infrarouge intégré, kit de montage VESA en option


Sinon Beaunois pas la peine d'être aussi agressif non ?

Enfin je le trouve très bien le pied de l'iMac comme il est mais bon si vous voulez tuner votre Mac.


----------



## jolicrasseux (25 Août 2008)

t-mc a dit:


> hyper intéréssant comme sujet je trouve car tu vien de me donner un méga idée, me lancé dans la réalisation de pied personnalisable pour imac car la où je bosse par altérnance (entreprise de conception en chaudronnerie) on a tout se qu'il faut pour sa (découpe lazer, plieuse, sableuse, cabine de peinture) puis j'ai déja fait vraiment plus compliqué, je vais me lancé sur des test a la rentré



Il manque un réglage en hauteur de l'I mac ! Perso, je le trouve un peu bas et il faut mettre une planchette pour l'élever. Si tu entreprends de faire des supports personnalisés, penses-y aussi!!!


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

Moi qui le trouve haut mon 24"...   Tu es assis sur quoi ? Une fusée ?


----------



## iris39 (26 Août 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Avec un 20 pouces, c'est impossible.
> Et ensuite, effectivement tu ferais sauter la garantie.
> Il n'est pas commode ce pied ?
> Si non, il n'y a pas de support Vesa conçu pour ce modèle.
> Tu veux réaliser quoi au juste ?



Bonjour

Je vois que d'autres personnes, comme moi, veulent enlever ce pied. J'ai deux "Imac blanc" 20", pour des raisons de place, je voudrais les accrocher à une barre horizontale; en ouvrant l'Imac on voit que le pied est fixé de l'intérieur  avec des vis bizarres qui peut me dire quel tournevis je dois acheter ? une fois enlevé je pense inverser le pied et le fixer à une barre fixée au dessus, de ce fait mes deux écrans seront suspendus par le haut et l'atelier aura plus de place en dessous.
d'avance merci


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

Si c'est ça, il te faut un TORX !


----------



## havez (26 Août 2008)

Quelles vis tout de même


----------



## iris39 (26 Août 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Si c'est ça, il te faut un TORX !



Enchanté, donc je vais à castorama ou au prisunic et je demande un tournevis Torx, je connais les crusiformes mais les Torx ?? d'apres vous  je dois acheter quelle taille? ou je dois prendre une boite??


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

Oui, prends un petit kit, j'en ai un à 3 euros avec toutes les tailles ...

Demande un petit set de tournevis TORX !


----------



## iris39 (28 Août 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, prends un petit kit, j'en ai un à 3 euros avec toutes les tailles ...
> 
> Demande un petit set de tournevis TORX !



Merci 
j'ai trouvé une boite avec plusieurs tailles; ça y est j'ai réussi à démonter le socle en alu  ;
merci pour tout


----------



## guiguilap (28 Août 2008)

De rien !  N'hésite pas si tu as d'autres soucis !


----------

